# Vw gti 06+ are they really that bad?



## Vwgti2009 (Aug 6, 2008)

I need to know are your vw gti 06+ really that bad in braking down. Ppl say they are is this true whats your thought on this. For all you 06+ gti owners. Have you had any probs of that much probs??


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Vw gti 06+ are they really that bad? (Vwgti2009)*

This is the wrong forum for this, try the mk5 forum.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Vw gti 06+ are they really that bad? (Fleischwagen)*

Nothing VW Motorsports about this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Vw gti 06+ are they really that bad? (Vwgti2009)*

Might want to try the model specific forum.


----------

